# Flirt pole do and Don'ts?



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

So today I found my old lunge whip and tied the "skin" from an old toy to the end...Kaos :wub: 'd it!,

We won't be competing in Schutzhund, but I posted down here with the thought that you all probably use them the most!,

So anything I need to be aware of?

Kaos will be 16 weeks on Monday

Thanks!!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah... be careful because once they get started on that thing.. he's going to go nuts every time it's in sight. They all LOVE the flirt pole.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Yeah... be careful because once they get started on that thing.. he's going to go nuts every time it's in sight. They all LOVE the flirt pole.


LOL soooo true. Be careful not to do too sharp of turns with it and not to have the pup leaping in the air after it otherwise have fun however be careful it will build drive something fierce


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Gabor is the flirt pole....


----------

